# Tool Talk >  Guycot 40-shot chain pistol

## Jon

The Guycot chain pistol was developed in France in 1879. An unusual firearm, it used black powder caseless cartridges. Though underpowered, it was still a revolutionary design for that era.

In GIF and explanatory video below.


https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...ain_pistol.gif

----------

bimmer1980 (Jan 11, 2018),

dubbby (Apr 24, 2020),

EnginePaul (Sep 13, 2018),

G.Paul (Jan 8, 2017),

gunsgt1863 (Jan 12, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Jan 8, 2017),

Metalsmith (Jan 12, 2018),

Moby Duck (Jan 8, 2017),

PJs (Jan 5, 2017),

ranald (May 18, 2018),

rendoman (Jan 8, 2017),

Seedtick (Jan 12, 2018),

thehomeengineer (Jan 12, 2018),

thoms_here (Jan 8, 2017),

toma (Jan 12, 2018)

----------


## toma

Well, a men imagination is quite endless..!!

----------


## owen moore

Spend all day loading it, and the next day shooting it!

----------

EnginePaul (Sep 13, 2018)

----------


## ranald

the English could have used them against the Irish instead of rubber bullets as these would probably have done less harm looking at the size. Size 0.05 cal? very cute like a ladys deringer but with plenty of reserves.

----------


## PJs

> the English could have used them against the Irish instead of rubber bullets as these would probably have done less harm looking at the size. Size 0.05 cal? very cute like a ladys deringer but with plenty of reserves.



Actually they are 6.5mm although not much powder behind them I would guess it would be similar to a BB Cap for 22. At close range I would imagine it might do some serious damage where liquid exits the wound, unlike rubber bullets that make you blow snot bubbles and leaves a big mark.

"_It is chambered for a unique 6.5mm caseless rocket ball type cartridge in which the base of the projectile is hollowed out and contains the propellant powder and a primer._" 

https://www.forgottenweapons.com/guy...-pistol-video/

----------

ranald (May 19, 2018)

----------


## ranald

WOW! Surprising: it looks so minature. should get one for the zombie ap. LOL.

----------


## Jon

Revolver revolver:

----------

EnginePaul (Sep 13, 2018),

Gregraper33712 (Sep 13, 2018),

olderdan (Sep 17, 2018),

rlm98253 (Sep 13, 2018),

rossbotics (Sep 16, 2018),

Seedtick (Sep 13, 2018)

----------


## PJs

That is quite the hand gun for someone with Popeye wrists and a lot of time to reload 48 cap and balls after unleashing it's 8 wheels. Interesting concept for a 48 shot pistol way back when (~160 years) and unfortunately would not fit in any reasonable holster.

Image search came up with this on Tumblr:

"The Enouy 48 shot revolver,

Patented by Joseph Enouy of Middlesex, England in 1855, the Enouy revolver is truly an oddity to behold. The central piece of this monstrosity is a bar hammer percussion transition revolver, which was a transition between older pepperbox models and more modern revolver designs. In an attempt to increase the firepower of the revolver, Enouy set up a wheel of eight cylinders, which were rotated into place. Of course, the Enouy revolver was not practical in any sense. It was large and heavy, way to big to carry and very uncomfortable to hold and fire. In addition, since it was a cap and ball revolver, each chamber would have been loaded individually with loose powder and a bullet. With 8 cylinders, each having 6 chambers, the Enouy revolver held 48 shots, each of which would have been loaded individually by hand. Loading this beast must have been very time consuming."

----------

baja (Sep 14, 2018),

EnginePaul (Sep 13, 2018),

Frank S (Sep 13, 2018),

olderdan (Sep 17, 2018),

Paul Jones (Sep 14, 2018),

rlm98253 (Sep 13, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Let me see now did I fire 47 or 48? Considering that this is a 44/48 the highest capacity hand gun in the world with enough fire power to take down 2 platoons of goons. I have to tell you in all of the excitement I may have lost count do you feel lucky punk?

----------

sossol (Sep 13, 2018)

----------


## owen moore

Can you imagine the pyrotechnic display if that revolver accidentally chain fired!

----------


## Frank S

Yep toss it, duck and cover

----------


## Stevohdee

> Let me see now did I fire 47 or 48? Considering that this is a 44/48 the highest capacity hand gun in the world with enough fire power to take down 2 platoons of goons. I have to tell you in all of the excitement I may have lost count do you feel lucky punk?



Haaarrr haarrr, go harry!!

----------


## PJs

> Let me see now did I fire 47 or 48? Considering that this is a 44/48 the highest capacity hand gun in the world with enough fire power to take down 2 platoons of goons. I have to tell you in all of the excitement I may have lost count do you feel lucky punk?



LOL Frank! As a punk I would feel lucky considering you may have held that tank up and shot at least 47 shots, and knowing you've probably loaded it magnum for Grizz with 260 grain .454 balls and 30-35 grains of 3f and still missed me. By now your arm is about to fall off so I would probably say...while laughing uncontrollably...Go ahead and make my day, I've seen it all now...who the heck cares.  :Big Grin: 

PJ

----------


## Frank S

Pj a friend of mine is always saying that I need to wear gloves when working on things. I keep telling him that I do wear gloves once in a while I usually by XXL lined then rip the lining out so I don't have one of those OJ Simpson moments trying to get them on my hands.
So he bought me a pair of mechanics gloves a while back that are 3XL. I can get them on with no problems but when I try to grip something they feel like I am about to rip the seams out So yeah I think I could still hang on to a wimpy little 48 shot revolver/ revolver the problem would be I would probably install a pair of Pachmayr grips so I would at least have something to hold on to. Still feel safe?

----------


## PJs

> Pj a friend of mine is always saying that I need to wear gloves when working on things. I keep telling him that I do wear gloves once in a while I usually by XXL lined then rip the lining out so I don't have one of those OJ Simpson moments trying to get them on my hands.
> So he bought me a pair of mechanics gloves a while back that are 3XL. I can get them on with no problems but when I try to grip something they feel like I am about to rip the seams out So yeah I think I could still hang on to a wimpy little 48 shot revolver/ revolver the problem would be I would probably install a pair of Pachmayr grips so I would at least have something to hold on to. Still feel safe?



Uh, Yup...I'm good and still giggling! Pachmayr's are my choice for the same reasons (3X) from way back and a MKII Blackhawk (Cute but the worst stock grips ever for a big guy). Plus...Pachmayr's are much better in wet work after 6 rounds. 

Had a Chiropractor friend for a long time (10+yrs) that treated me when I ruptured the disc at C5-6. He was the one that I called at home at 7am the morning after and had woke up at 4:30 sounding like a wounded elk. He wouldn't touch me for a few weeks while I dealt with the other folks and the inflammation went down some. They put me in an automated traction rack 4 days a week and after I walked out in more pain than I went in, they finally said I had to have surgery and had a 50/50 chance of loosing all feeling and most use of my left arm/hand and a stiff neck at 50...too many 50's for me. 

When I went in to see Bob, he looked at my cat scans, shot some new film and ran some tests. One was the grip test. When I did my right hand, the look on his face was priceless and he said; Ok then, lets try the left. After the left he took the device and stepped back and said; I hope I never piss you off. I said why? He said; I've never seen grip strength that high before, and your left is only 8lbs below the right...with the ruptured disc at C5 it should have been 30-40% less instead of 5. You can do the math. He was one of the funniest guys I ever knew and did stand up later on because he was hilarious and used that technique to distract me while working on my neck later on in his 4 month regimen. He'd get me laughing and boom done...Ohhh...thank you! Did 500 crunchies for my 50'th BD and built up doing inverted incline ones with 45lb plates. Age may take a toll, but stamina, grit and a clear mind, always prevail in my book...along with a good belly laugh!

----------

Paul Jones (Sep 14, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 17, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Yep belly laughs are good therapy when something is really funny and not a sitcom on TV well maybe some old episodes of the 3 stooges really old jack Bennie and maybe some of Johnny Carson's stuff. Most stand up bores me to tears unless they are using someone from the audience who is completely unaware of what is going to happen next. Comedy pretty much passed on when George Burns and Jack Bennie both passed away.

----------

Paul Jones (Sep 14, 2018),

PJs (Sep 14, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> Yep belly laughs are good therapy when something is really funny and not a sitcom on TV well maybe some old episodes of the 3 stooges really old jack Bennie and maybe some of Johnny Carson's stuff. Most stand up bores me to tears unless they are using someone from the audience who is completely unaware of what is going to happen next. Comedy pretty much passed on when George Burns and Jack Bennie both passed away.



And we can't forget Red Skelton! Mrs. PJ and I were just talking about him a week ago and had some more laughs at the Gertrude and Heathcliffe and a couple of other of his characters...that with all his sincerity and clean fun...top 5 in my book!

PJ

----------


## Frank S

For some reason I never watch a lot of Red Skelton He might have came on opposite of something else. just like Burns & Gracie or Jack Bennie I remember only catching a few of them. My younger sisters were the big TV watchers. Just like now my wife will constantly have 2 sets on and the only thing I ever hear coming from them are the incestuous commercials. Even if there is something on that I really want to watch when the commercials come on I"M OUT A HERE. because by the time the show comes back on I have lost all interest in it.

----------


## olderdan

Re the The Enouy 48 shot revolver
That has to be one of the daftest ideas ever, if I see it right you have to swing the catch to one side then drop the centre pin lever before manually indexing the next cylinder and put it all back again. You may as well carry spare cylinders in a belt as Clint Eastwood does in the final showdown in Pale Rider.
I do however like to see these old ideas from a true era of invention so thanks PJs for the posting.

----------

PJs (Sep 17, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> Re the The Enouy 48 shot revolver
> That has to be one of the daftest ideas ever, if I see it right you have to swing the catch to one side then drop the centre pin lever before manually indexing the next cylinder and put it all back again. You may as well carry spare cylinders in a belt as Clint Eastwood does in the final showdown in Pale Rider.
> I do however like to see these old ideas from a true era of invention so thanks PJs for the posting.



Agreed Olderdan, and it's started a firestorm (forgive the pun) of hilarity.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Jon started it I just rabbit hole dived a bit after seeing the crazy design. Also agree about the period of true invention...so many innovations from ~1850-1920's and Jon has a true knack for finding the unique ones fitting the HMT credo.

Thanks,
PJ

----------


## Jon

1909 Schüler. The marking _Bréveté_ means "patented" in French, and it's followed by the patent number.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Feb 21, 2019),

KustomsbyKent (Feb 20, 2019),

PJs (Oct 30, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 29, 2018),

volodar (Nov 4, 2018),

will52100 (Oct 29, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

I can think of a poker game I had the misfortune of sitting in that I could have used two of those. Found out almost too late that the dealer and the others were running a shell game all of them were planning on sharing the pot at the end of the game but an accidental ace high straight ruined their plans when I cut and ran after raking the table

----------


## ranald

cool engineering. need to be very close range by the looks. A mate of mine was in a pub in Brisbane southside one night when a stranger shot one of the regulars in the belly. The bouncers beat the living daylights out of the culprit and gave the single shot home made pistol to the police when they arrived. he got 9 months probation & the shot victim has a lifetime sentence getting his stomach drained 1 day a week every week for the rest of his natural days. He had simply excused himself, according to witnesses, while simply trying to get through the crowd to the bar for more drinks. Laws!

----------


## PJs

3"" barrel and .25ACP is a close range but found it interesting that is single/double acting. This one is in excellent shape but not sure those are stock grips. Probably would be good for a card game gone wrong...not much else, imho. Do like the mechanism though as it looks robust and reliable.

Ranald, I thought Aussies had pretty tough laws on guns and their misuse after Port Aurthur and the amnesty for citizens a decade ago? Too bad the bouncers didn't accidentally finish the job. Like this joker that just shot up a synagogue in Pittsburgh, 11 dead, six wounded and trauma galore at a baby naming ceremony..and only 29 federal counts. We'll be paying through the nose for him for years.

----------


## Frank S

they should call this guy

----------

jackhoying (Feb 20, 2019),

PJs (Oct 30, 2018)

----------


## Radioman

Definitely not a revolver.

----------

Jon (Nov 3, 2018),

PJs (Oct 30, 2018)

----------


## owen moore

The man drew his "linear" and fired four shots.

----------

PJs (Oct 30, 2018),

volodar (Nov 4, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Good call Radioman, my error. Can't be a revolver if there's no revolving cylinder. Handgun, pistol, or even something more descriptive like "4-barrel single shot firearm" would be more fitting here.

----------


## Jon

The 1882 Protector Palm Pistol.







Cutaway:


Patent; click for details.
Revolver


3:02 video:




More: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protector_Palm_Pistol

----------

KustomsbyKent (Feb 20, 2019),

ranald (Feb 20, 2019),

Saxon Violence (Feb 28, 2019),

Seedtick (Feb 20, 2019)

----------


## Delta Designs

Also on the Schuler, "DRP" means "Deutsches Reichs Patent," or Imperial German Patent.

----------


## McDesign

That was his first name, you know - "Wire"

----------


## ranald

> they should call this guy Attachment 26162



Richard Boone was one of my childhood heroes.

----------


## ranald

> 3"" barrel and .25ACP is a close range but found it interesting that is single/double acting. This one is in excellent shape but not sure those are stock grips. Probably would be good for a card game gone wrong...not much else, imho. Do like the mechanism though as it looks robust and reliable.
> 
> Ranald, I thought Aussies had pretty tough laws on guns and their misuse after Port Aurthur and the amnesty for citizens a decade ago? Too bad the bouncers didn't accidentally finish the job. Like this joker that just shot up a synagogue in Pittsburgh, 11 dead, six wounded and trauma galore at a baby naming ceremony..and only 29 federal counts. We'll be paying through the nose for him for years.



That was early 80's before our gun lobby were shot down though they did have a good slogan "when guns are outlawed only outlaws will have guns". Then there was port Arthur, a very eerie tourist destination now.

----------


## ranald

> 1909 Schüler. The marking _Bréveté_ means "patented" in French, and it's followed by the patent number.
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/4x_revolver.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



Was the combined "four barrels" for cooling? one would hope that all four were tuned in together : bugger if it was like a guitar.LOL.

----------


## ranald

cute little killer in wrong hands or right hands.

----------

